# xpress bay boat owners/reviews



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

this is a little late lol being as I have already purchased a 22' xpress CC w/ a yamaha F150. but I would like to hear the good the bad and the ugly regarding the xpress line of center consoles. So far we love it, I have run it in the chop on sabine lake and all over rayburn with zero issues. I read everything I could find review wise on the 22' xpress (very limited info online) and figured it wouldn't hurt to ask here to see if anyone else has owned or currently owns one and what they think about it.


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

nobody? no love or hate for these boats? theres bound to be someone on here running one, I see them all over sabine and rayburn while out riding/ fishing............. ya'll wont hurt my feelings, I'd like to know honest opinions of them, things to watch/ look for over time etc etc


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

You might look on "Salty Cajun" or "Louisiana Sportsman", seem to be more popular out that way.

Let us know how you like it once you get it, I'm curious how well it handles the bay or even Lake Livingston.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got the 20' center console. Had it about a year now and no problems. I'm running a Yami 150 two stroke. I added a power pole to mine and it was worth every penny. The clean up is way easier than glass boats I've had, and so far, I'm really pleased with the boat.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I had an 18' footer with a 90 I bought new in 06. Sold it last year for right at 4k less than I bought it for and was happy with that. 

I did everything from duck hunt to fish the surf in mine (on a flat day). I got rid of it because I missed a lot of fishing due to high wind and big waves. Wife and son got to where they didnt want to cross the lake or bay if it was rough. It rode OK for what it was but it was pretty rough and wet in a decent chop. It did carry a load well and ran great on flat water. For what it was it was a great boat and was stupid easy to maintain.

A buddy of mine apparently liked it and bought a 20 footer with a 115 and it didnt ride any better or have any more speed than my 18. He sold it a year later having only launched it 5 times.

Went back to a glass boat and unless I buy a mudmotor boat wont be going back. I no longer worry about how rough its going to be and love the **** out of my Nautic Star


----------



## jhavey (Jun 12, 2007)

I am running the same rig, 2013 H22B with Yam F150. We have had it out in fresh and salt and it was the best compromise for us to downsize from a glass bay boat and a glass flats boat. 

Storage is good, but the rear jump seat compartments are not dry storage. 

We have had it skinny and it worked well, the jack plate helps here. I also put a powertech 4 blade ss in place of the 3 blade ss that it came with and have been much happier. My top end went from 56ish down to 52ish loaded. This wast an issue for me at all. 

It sips gas, takes chop great for an aluminum boat, tows super easy, and looks nice.

Enjoy your new boat


----------



## jhavey (Jun 12, 2007)

jhavey said:


> I am running the same rig, 2013 H22B with Yam F150. We have had it out in fresh and salt and it was the best compromise for us to downsize from a glass bay boat and a glass flats boat.
> 
> Storage is good, but the rear jump seat compartments are not dry storage.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

SO far I love mine, I knew it wasn't a glass boat when I bought it and was well aware that while in the rough chop I would feel it a bit more but it still won me over. I have used it on sabine 3 x's now as well as rayburn and while I haven't just pummeled in in sabine we did get into some pretty good chop........I put her nose into the wind and pinned her ears back with zero issues. is it a glass boat/ does it ride as nice as one? Nope...... BUT it DOES run/ ride plenty nice/smooth enough for me so far and it sure is pretty! Once I get some more on the water time I will update again. I feel like 30K out the door was worth it at this point.......time will tell. THanks


----------



## txhornet (Apr 27, 2010)

Which dealer, and do they have them instock? Thanks


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought mine from premier yamaha in beaumont. they had 8-10 xpress boats in stock last friday but they move boats thru pretty quick. you may want to give em a call.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice ally friends that go aluminum stay aluminum very durable oyster reefs m such no problem,very nice rig buddy.


----------



## chris brunk (Nov 30, 2018)

*xpress 22bay*



JustinCorbell said:


> this is a little late lol being as I have already purchased a 22' xpress CC w/ a yamaha F150. but I would like to hear the good the bad and the ugly regarding the xpress line of center consoles. So far we love it, I have run it in the chop on sabine lake and all over rayburn with zero issues. I read everything I could find review wise on the 22' xpress (very limited info online) and figured it wouldn't hurt to ask here to see if anyone else has owned or currently owns one and what they think about it.


I purchased an HB22 bay w/ 150 Yamaha about 6 months ago. I fish it a few times a week. I personally love it but I have noticed some minor issues. The storage is not dry, I have had bolts in the rod holders, and bench seat come loose all the time. My speedometer stopped working 1 week after purchasing. Dealer has fixed it 3 times at this point and it still does not work lol. also rod lockers do not truly lock. With enough pressure (its not much) you can still turn the locks and get into the cargo. yes you can adjust the tightness but then its difficult to turn even unlocked. I just added lock-tight to fix those issues. Also watch that center step when its wet (you will fall). I recommend adding some non-slip strips to it. It might be slip resistant material but its far from slip resistant.

As far as the good stuff boat is well designed. For the most part it really does not look like an aluminum boat. I get lots of compliments on a regular basis. It turns on a rail with zero sliding. It handles chop better than other aluminum boats but not quite as smooth as a fiberglass boat, light chop you wont feel but heavy chop will still beat you up. The 22 ft one really has a great amount of fishing deck space for a bay boat, Very comparable to a bass boat. I would also recommend adding a second depth finder in the front for when your using the trolling motor and if finances allow change the trolling motor out for the I pilot. Weather bass fishing or flats fishing the hand control sucks. If your just anchoring down on a reef or ledge it does not matter. However the draft is very low and its not the best option for going out on open water, with that being said its light weight and hull design make it (in my opinion) one of the best bay boats for fishing shallow. I have no problems mucking around in 8 Inches of water, do not mistake it for a flats boat but you will be able to fish most areas they can go.

If your like me and fish freshwater and/or saltwater in shallow areas. I highly recommend this boat


----------

